# Add this Emticon Chris



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 22, 2006)

Noodles made it but I am attempting to get it added to the 'standard emticon library'

"Too Much Metal For One Hand"

:tmmfoh: =


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 22, 2006)

How about just  "Too much metal"?

It's a bit easier.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, whatever works... as long as the emticon's added.

[SARCASM]
They could call it :analporno: for all I care.
[/SARCASM]

The decision's up to Chris anyway.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 22, 2006)

Fuck, dude, I was on your side about this.

Just a suggestion, Geezus. Save the sarcasm for when it counts!


----------



## Leon (Sep 22, 2006)

<


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll add it if you make your sig less massive.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 22, 2006)

okay deal, I've got no problem with that, at least I don't have huge pics in there.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck, dude, I was on your side about this.
> 
> Just a suggestion, Geezus. Save the sarcasm for when it counts!


 
I'm not angry with you (or anyone), I meant the [SARCASM] section as a joke. I was hoping someone would think it was funny.


----------



## Leon (Sep 22, 2006)

huge pics and huge text are about the same. sure one takes longer to load, but the other is just as much of a pain to scroll through.

just think... do we really need to read all that every time you post?


----------



## rogue (Sep 22, 2006)

i cant read it anyways, funny language


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 23, 2006)

Is it better now? The blue message is backwards for your information.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 23, 2006)

You need to add this too---->


----------



## Buzz762 (Sep 23, 2006)

All_¥our_Bass said:


> Is it better now? The blue message is backwards for your information.



Surely I can't have been the only one who picked up on that Floyd reference the first time I saw it?


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 23, 2006)

I think you should just leave in the blue text and the emoticons, that way it is only one line.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 23, 2006)

better now?


----------



## Shawn (Oct 3, 2006)

Shawn said:


> You need to add this too---->


Chris, I saw some of the guys here do this  but it didn't work and as I tried it a few times...I take it that you didn't add it yet. I still think you should. 

Please...that is.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2006)

(tmm)



(shrug)


----------



## Scott (Oct 11, 2006)

Also, this one needs to be added, and named after yours truly. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2006)

( scott )



( pimpin )


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 11, 2006)

Yay!! Sevenstring obviously has -no wait, you can never have too much metal!!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 11, 2006)

^ These are all cool, nicely done, Chris.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 11, 2006)

hahaha, the pimp's hat is freaking silly...reminds me of a mountee or whatever those crazy canadian guys are.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 12, 2006)

We need a  one. Seriously.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2006)

I hate the , it's a pet peeve of mine. If I add one, it'll say "I'm Gay" and be a little Richard Simmons waving a giant dong around.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 12, 2006)

Chris said:


> I hate the , it's a pet peeve of mine. If I add one, it'll say "I'm Gay" and be a little Richard Simmons waving a giant dong around.



Damnit, I miss it.


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> I hate the , it's a pet peeve of mine. If I add one, it'll say "I'm Gay" and be a little Richard Simmons waving a giant dong around.



 make it..come on


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 6, 2006)

Why the hatred for an old standard like ? Of course if you do make Richard Simmons with a dong flapping around emoticon I forsee some very interesting abuse.


----------



## Naren (Dec 6, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> Why the hatred for an old standard like ?



Shhh. That was a very tough time in his life. You'll bring back bad memories and flashbacks.  I personally had a pretty bad experience with :'( myself.


----------

